# Waiting on Tiah and Abby-Due Date April 27th



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am waiting on both my does--both FF--to kid on April 27th! We thought Tiah (Nubian-brown) was due on April 7th as she started to bag up so early and was first bred for that date and again 20 days later, but she is 9 days past that date and still no sign of kids  Looks like we have 11 days to go... Abby(Nubian/Alpine-black) seems right on track for the 27th! So excited!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tiah- 147 days. Ligaments are very soft and squishy---maybe gone... This is my first time so I am not sure exactly what I am feeling lol!! Last night I could definitely still feel the ligaments very easily and this morning not. Her udder is big but not what I would call shiney or super tight, but bigger than it was last night...I think. No discharge to speak of except the other day she has some clear/white hanging out. Thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like tonight may be the night for Tiah  JUst had my friend (with 30+ years goat experience) over to check on her and he says by this time tomorrow we will have babies  I sure hope he's right!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Happy kidding! He sounds really experienced, so I bet he's right!


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Early labour has officially begun for Tiah!! Had some contractions, same pawing, some up and down and some staring at the wall. A small amount of clear/amber discharge. Might be a long night in store... Here's hoping for an easy delivery!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

happy kidding!


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

2 boys for Tiah! Born at 3:55am and 4:10am today. 148 days. Will post pics on Birth Announcements


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like today is the day for Abby! Day 152. Ligaments are gone as of last night. HOpefully she doesn't make me wait all day today


----------



## Shell2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Abby had a cute BIG doeling!! Pheobe was born at 1:00pm yesterday. NO issues and Abby is a wonderful mama


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Congratulations. So cute  you go mama


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

How exciting!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she is CUTE! I love her markings!!!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! she is cute


----------

